# FSU Film MFA in Writing



## Sophrone (Apr 9, 2013)

Has anyone heard back yet? I had my interview in early February and still haven't heard back. I'm so nervous since I know they only pick 6 . I saw that some production applicants have heard but what about the writers? Thanks and good luck to you all!


----------



## Bpomales (Apr 10, 2013)

I also am anxiously awaiting word. I just don't want to keep holding my breath if they have already been sent out.


----------



## fred91 (Apr 11, 2013)

I interviewed at the end of February and haven't heard anything either so I'm feeling the same way.. I e-mailed a couple of times but got pretty vague responses. I just wish they would tell us something!


----------



## Bpomales (Apr 11, 2013)

I have been watching this forum since before I interviewed and so far the writers have been quiet. (as you see the MFA production has many replies) It's good to see that a few of us are on here. How do you think your interviews went. I interviewed Feb, 15th.


----------



## Sophrone (Apr 14, 2013)

I know, I'm glad to hear from you guys! I interviewed on Feb. 22. I came out of it feeling pretty good, but the more I thought about it afterwords, the less confident I became lol. I just keep thinking about how I could have responded better to the questions. But- could have been a lot worse. What about you guys? I got declined everywhere else unfortunately, so I'm really hanging onto FSU. I guess the upside is that if we don't get in, we have a damn good shot for next year since we know the interview process now. Bah.


----------



## Bpomales (Apr 14, 2013)

I was really nervous for my interview and it showed in my wavering voice but I didn't regret any of my answers. I was completely genuine and that is something they asked for before we headed into the meeting. I actually decided to apply to FSU in OCT and I hadn't even taken the GREs yet. I took a month to study and took them in NOV then a month to prepare the app to send it out in DEC. I was honestly surprised that I got an interview because my app was so rushed. I am still crossing my fingers but am looking forward to be able to give the app the full attention it deserves for next years applicants. It's hard because there is nothing in the business that requires screenwriters to have a degree but I know I need the polishing to make it. I just need to continue to fight for that opportunity.


----------



## fred91 (Apr 16, 2013)

I interviewed on the 22nd as well! So Sophrone we definitely met haha I also did the second-guessing every thing that I said to them afterwards but I feel like that's a normal interview thing. I didn't expect to get in just based on the fact that I'm trying right out of undergrad, am still in school and definitely could've worked harder on the application and just am generally not that impressive.. But I'm still disappointed, I really loved the school when I went down there. I also didn't get in anywhere else that I applied, although I kind of applied on a whim and didn't pick any even mediocre schools... Not sure if I should try again next year.


----------



## Bpomales (Apr 22, 2013)

Not every student accepted! I wish I knew how many spots have re-opened or if it's just one.


----------



## fred91 (Apr 22, 2013)

I got that e-mail too.. Did everyone interviewed get that, or did anyone get rejected I wonder? Reeeeally debating weather it's worth it to stay on that alternate list.


----------



## Bpomales (Apr 22, 2013)

Now we will have to wait to see if anyone takes themselves out of the alternative list before the choose alternatives...yay more waiting! :/ I have nothing to lose by staying on it so that choice is already made for me.


----------

